# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  مرجع قيم  للمبتدئين و مفيد للخبراء تطبيقات على آلات الاهتزاز

## siiin

[CENTER]
Machinery Vibration and Rotordynamics
Auteur : John M. Vance, Fouad Y. Zeidan, Brian Murphy
Edition : Wiley Pages: 416  Format: pdf

مرجع قيم  للمبتدئين و مفيد للخبراء تطبيقات على آلات الاهتزاز
يعتبر هذا  الكتاب قيمة للمبتدئين وكذلك مرجع مفيد للخبراء، آلات الاهتزاز وRotordynamics تعج بالتفاصيل التقنية الغنية والأمثلة في العالم الحقيقي الموجهة نحو دراسة اهتزاز الجهاز. تطور منطقي للمعلومات تغطي الأساسيات الضرورية، ودراسات حالة متعمقة، وأحدث الأدوات التحليلية المستخدمة للتنبؤ ومنع الضرر في الآلات الدوارة. آلات الاهتزاز وRotordynamics:
• يجمع rotordynamics مع التطبيقات من آلات الاهتزاز في مجلد واحد
• يشمل دراسات حالة حدوث مشاكل الاهتزاز في عدة أنواع مختلفة من الآلات وكذلك نماذج المحاكاة الحاسوبية المستخدمة في صناعة
• يحتوي على الظواهر الأساسية المادية، والجوانب الرياضية والحسابية، والاعتبارات الأجهزة العملية، استكشاف الأخطاء وإصلاحها، وتقنيات القياس وقياس
للطلاب الراغبين في دخول هذا المجال درجة عالية من التخصص من الدراسة، فضلا عن المهنيين تسعى لتوسيع قاعدة معارفهم، وآلات الاهتزاز وRotordynamics بمثابة كتاب واحد وسوف يأتون إلى الاعتماد على الدوام.

تحميل كتاب الاساسيات الضرورية على آلات الاهتزاز

----------

